# Super Seeker 10' Ulua Jig Stick



## Zombie

Here's a SS 10' Ulua jig stick with Alps guides. Beast of a rod to wrap. A friend of mine, Kris, started on the rod for someone else so he assembled the handle, did the LONG crosswrap, the intials weave and about four of the underwraps. After sitting for nearly two years, I was enlisted to finish the stick off so all I did was the remaining underwraps, all the guide wraps, the turks head and the final coats of finish. Kris had twelve(12) different colors of red/orange Madeira thread in the crosswrap (not including the silver and black) so I incorporated six(6) of those colors in the guide wraps. Wrapping 12 guides, 12 color changes on each guide wrap equated to two full days (not including underwraps and applying finish). The rod barely fit in my rod room with about 1/4" to spare from the tip to the wall so wrapping the last guide and top wasn't fun. Kris' cosmetic wrap from the turks head to the end of the weave trim was 34" so I used lots of finish to make it seemless including the two guide wraps in the middle of it. Kris did me a big time favor earlier this year so it was only fitting that I return the favor in finishing this rod for him (and the person he started it for). Randy.


----------



## CoastalBent

Wow, that's impressive Randy!!


----------



## Team Buddhahead

Nice...Very Nice!!!!!


----------



## conk

Holy ****!, that is some beautiful work.

Great job.


----------



## venturarodandlure

Thanks for putting out that fire and finishing that awesome rod!!


----------



## Raymond Adams

Randy,
Ya mean to tell me you couldn't have put all 12 colors in the guide wraps? Geeeze, Ya must be slacking! LOL

Ya know I'm kidding Bro. Awesome when stories like that end like this.


----------



## johnmyjohn

Another slick.


----------



## hog

*MY GOODNESS!*
Beautiful work...

Hog


----------



## mark blabaum

Beautiful work


----------



## Top_Dog

Yeah, I remember seeing this rod on youtube a while back, crazy that it's on here now. Nice job.
The video really makes the wraps look good.


----------



## delrod

Top_Dog said:


> Yeah, I remember seeing this rod on youtube a while back, crazy that it's on here now. Nice job.
> The video really makes the wraps look good.


 x2


----------

